# The House in Crickhollow



## Starflower (Sep 7, 2004)

What happened to the little house in Crickhollow that Frodo was 'supposed' to move into when he left the Shire? Obviously all the furtniture and furnishings were brought back to Bag End, but why didn't Frodo or Sam for that matter go and live there after the War, especially since it seems that Frodo could have done with some quiet in his life? Did Frodo actually buy the house or did he rent it from his extended family of Brandybucks? If he bought it, did he sell it afterwards? What about Merry and Pippin ? Could not either one of them move there? It seems uncharacteristically 'frivoulous' of Frodo to go through the trouble of buying a house as a decoy as it were, never intending to use it, and then discard it afterwards.


----------



## Manveru (Sep 7, 2004)

in my opinion that house was used as a "decoy", as you named it.

btw, who would have wanted to live there, anyway... remember that episode with Fatty Bolger? boo! that place was haunted


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 7, 2004)

Well, Frodo would have wanted to remain as close to Bag End as possible-hence him moving in with the Cottons, whilst everyone was sorting out Bag End. Merry, Pippin and Sam were all busy during the narrative-and after. They may have used it as a holiday house, which it originally was, occasionally going there to get away from the hustle and bustle of the Shire. Remember, Sam was elected Mayor on several occasions, and Pippin became Thain, whilst Merry would have held an important position too-so they were all needed, in one way or the other.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 8, 2004)

The house was pure decoy, as it has been stated. Frodo probably all but forgot about it once he left it behind.

I imagine that it was probably resold or abandoned. It is possible that, after the Bolger incident, no one cared to live in the spooky place. I'm sure Fatty didn't!

If so it was probably either put up for auction, in pure sensible Hobbit style (How long was Bilbo gone before Lobellia was pilfering his spoons?) or just forgotten about. 

Though it is nice to think that they started the Crickhollow Home for Orphaned Kittens there.

I think that's what happened. I'll move in next week.


----------



## Beorn (Sep 10, 2004)

Starflower said:


> It seems uncharacteristically 'frivoulous' of Frodo to go through the trouble of buying a house as a decoy as it were, never intending to use it, and then discard it afterwards.


There were really two of each of the hobbits: one before and one after. For example, Sam before is a bumbling fool. Sam after is mayor material. Frodo before wasn't quite is _frivoulous_ as Bilbo was, but he was to a certain degree. Frodo after had been through a lot, so he was a changed hobbit....He seemed more laid back....but much more serious in a way....And considering that he pretty much saved Middle-earth, I suppose he could do whatever the heck he wanted without financial problems...


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2004)

Also, it wasn't frivelous. He couldn't very well have just sold Bag End and expected the Hobbits not to comment. If it is well known that he bought a house in Crickhollow, he may very well escape comment, which he wanted to do.

Buying the house, is therefore not frivelous.

Forgetting about it after all that is understandable.


----------



## Mirendabeth (Sep 14, 2004)

You can tell its been a while since I read the books last, what episode are you talking about? *blush*


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 14, 2004)

Well we are talking about the First Part of The Fellowship of the Ring chapter 5 were the Hobbits are heading to a small house that Frodo said he was going to move to.

Anyway. I think the only reason Frodo bought this house was just to avoid the comments of the other Hobbits and make them believe that this will be his house everafter. After the War of the Ring that there was no necessity for secrets there was no need of the Crickhollow house and because of it's past (remember the Nazgu?) I do not think that anyone wanted to go there. That's my opinion.


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (Sep 26, 2004)

The last mention of Crickhollow in the narrative:

'The Grey Havens':


> *Merry and Pippin lived together for some time at Crickhollow*, and there was much coming and going between Buckland and Bag End.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 27, 2004)

AH! Now we know. Obviously they blew the whole house up using a large, dragon shaped firework. After that no one could use it.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 27, 2004)

can't believe i missed that!

well that changes things.. obviously Frodo relinquished his ownership of the house to M & P. MAybe it served as a sort of a get-away after all, when Frodo felt too burdened by all the hobbits' comings and goings in Hobbiton..#

here;s a thought - maybe Sam and Rosie went to the house in Crickhollow for a sort of a 'honeymoon' after their wedding?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 27, 2004)

I really don't think it was Sam and Rosie's 'scene'-they probably just stayed in their half of the Shire.


----------

